# Slow boot from NVME m2 Samsung 960 evo



## Majorhi

Just as the title describes.

New build, Ryzen 1700x, asrock 370x Taichi, latest BIOS, ddr4 3000 running at 2400, windows 10 fresh install. Updated all drivers from manufacturers websites and have run windows update until no more updates. It takes about 30 seconds to boot from a cold start. NVME drive is selected as first boot device. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Gunderman456

See if anything is also starting up on startup and what other programs are also running.


----------



## Majorhi

I went into ms config and selected diagnostic startup and disabled all non Microsoft services and rebooted. Same boot time. I checked everywhere in bios in regards to M2 settings and nothing in there seems to be related to a slow boot up.


----------



## 1337LutZ

So you are stuck on the windows is loading spinner screen for 30 seconds? Even my 840EVO doesn't take longer then 8secs.


----------



## frostbite

Wow thats a long time, like starting xp









mine does no more than 6 secs

what have set the hdd to in the bios, ide or sata?
it does make a difference


----------



## mott555

That's pretty slow for NVMe. How is your BIOS configured? Do you have "Fast Boot" enabled, is it running a full memory test/POST, etc?

I briefly had a Samsung NVMe SSD on my work PC and it was at the Windows login screen about 8 seconds after pressing the power button.


----------



## Majorhi

Its set for SATA. Yeah that is why I am so surprised at how slow the boot is. Its taking about the same time to boot from regular SSD.


----------



## HoneyBadgerUK

In task manager, it gives you the last BIOS time. Does it actually say 30 secs? I'm wondering if the boot time is fast but the bios is slow.


----------



## Majorhi

According to last BIOS time in Task manager its 18.1 seconds. That seems quite a long time for the BIOS no?


----------



## Majorhi

With Fast boot enabled and screen logo disabled it was the same boot time. I'm running the latest Beta Bios for ram compatibility. I don't have any physical HD's all SSD.


----------



## HoneyBadgerUK

Ok so windows is taking around 10 secs and the delay is at the BIOS.

Ok so fast boot enabled, good. 0 delay in splash screen.
Does the board support RST? If so, is it on? Do you have any RAID configured? How about RAM training/Learning?

XMP profile selected? Overclocked?


----------



## HoneyBadgerUK

Any CSM Options set?


----------



## flash2021

do you have any external HDD's plugged in? I know I get some serious delay with my 2-bay external enclosure, windows must wait for it to spin up and do self diagnostics or something...can be annoying


----------



## Majorhi

No external drives, no splash screen, no RAID and fast boot on. Memory is normal at 2400, no oc on anything yet. Need to get it dialed in and working right first. CMS is disabled, RST..IIRC thats an intel thing, don't think it would apply to AMD.


----------



## Majorhi

So I went and updated to the latest BIOS from Asrock. Set ram accrodingly just shy of 3000. In csm selected storage UEFI only. No logo screen, no raid and BIOS time is still 17.6 seconds. When I reboot it seems to start to load, then stops the does it again and loads completely. I noticed this even when installed on a regular SSD. Seems odd. Maybe I received a bad board or I'm inept at resolving this issue.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Just as the title describes.
> 
> New build, Ryzen 1700x, asrock 370x Taichi, latest BIOS, ddr4 3000 running at 2400, windows 10 fresh install. Updated all drivers from manufacturers websites and have run windows update until no more updates. It takes about 30 seconds to boot from a cold start. NVME drive is selected as first boot device. Any ideas? Thanks.


Maybe stupid to ask but:

- Did you check you have set "ahci" on BIOS
- Do you forced to use Gen3 PCIe on your m2 drive


----------



## Majorhi

Yes it is set to AHCI and yes I switched from sata express to PCIE m2.


----------



## rxl-gaming

have you installed windows as uefi boot loader?


----------



## Majorhi

Yes, I install via UEFI when I installed from USB by selecting UEFI boot device. Windows loader it first boot listed.


----------



## Lshuman

Have you downloaded and installed the Samsung NVME drivers?


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lshuman*
> 
> Have you downloaded and installed the Samsung NVME drivers?


Yes, straight from Samsung.


----------



## Majorhi

I even switched spots with the m2 drive, same results which is odd as well. I may have to reach out to asrock and start an RMA. *Sigh*


----------



## Majorhi

I tried to upload a video of the boot up but not able to link a FB video to here for somereason.


----------



## MBugaria

Taichi X370 has two slots for M2, which one you use?


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MBugaria*
> 
> Taichi X370 has two slots for M2, which one you use?


I tried both, same result.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> With Fast boot enabled and screen logo disabled it was the same boot time. I'm running the latest Beta Bios for ram compatibility. I don't have any physical HD's all SSD.


Try placing your boot drive on a different SATA port on the motherboard.

Some motherboards are particularly picky about which port should be used for the boot drive. I know my Asus z170-a has a sticker with "BOOT OS" on it.
It sounds to me more like a hardware issue than bios setting.

If your slow booting with m.2 drives, there is an option to specifically specify that your booting from a m.2

Also http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/consumer.html

Perhaps you may need the "nvme" driver


----------



## Majorhi

Already have the NVME driver installed. Yes it is set to boot from the m2 drive vs sata express.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Already have the NVME driver installed. Yes it is set to boot from the m2 drive vs sata express.


Have you tried the m2 drive in another pc? Perhaps you got a faulty one

Also flash bios, worth a try


----------



## ACleverName

Does that Board have RAM training enabled for each boot?


----------



## Majorhi

It does have Ram training, is enabled. Haven't tried in another PC.I get good speeds according to hard drive benchmarks once into windows, it's the bios taking forever that concerns me. I've tried All BIOS 1.5 all through 1.6. Same


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> It does have Ram training, is enabled. Haven't tried in another PC.I get good speeds according to hard drive benchmarks once into windows, it's the bios taking forever that concerns me. I've tried All BIOS 1.5 all through 1.6. Same


Try disabling RAM training, perhaps it turns on your RAM one stick at a time which would explain the slow process.


----------



## mott555

It really sounds related to the BIOS/UEFI to me, and nothing to do with the NVMe drive. Sounds like either the BIOS itself is slow, not configured to boot quickly, or it's experiencing timeouts while initializing hardware during power-on.


----------



## Majorhi

It's BIOS related, I just don't know what the cause is or what option/options not enabled. Once I hear the post beep its just a few seconds then windows.

Here's a video of my pc booting.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> It's BIOS related, I just don't know what the cause is or what option/options not enabled. Once I hear the post beep its just a few seconds then windows.
> 
> Here's a video of my pc booting.


Thanks for the video, definitely sounds like your pc is initializing a piece of hardware that takes too long. Try turning off all hardware including onboard audio, onboard LAN, remove gpu. Remove a RAM stick as well. Not sure but the lights on your RAM starts at the same time but the strobe effect is off sync afterwards, maybe one of the RAM sticks is taking a while to post

Also is your pump on the fan w/pump header?


----------



## Majorhi

According to ASrock on there FAQ page for this mobo, the boot is supposed to take 30-45 seconds. So I've accepted that, don't like it though. I may do as you suggested after work.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> According to ASrock on there FAQ page for this mobo, the boot is supposed to take 30-45 seconds. So I've accepted that, don't like it though. I may as you suggested after work.


The odd thing is how long it takes to get to bios, it isn't booting it seems like it is powering up each device individually.

Also try removing your keyboard before boot. If it doesn't immediately give you the "no keyboard" error then you know its just how the motherboard works.


----------



## frostbite

Have you enabled the gigabit lan pxe rom?

I did that by accident and it really slowed down the post


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frostbite*
> 
> Have you enabled the gigabit lan pxe rom?
> 
> I did that by accident and it really slowed down the post


Nope that's off.


----------



## littledonny

Part of having a high end PC with a lot of accessories is accepting a long boot time


----------



## Majorhi

cloning drive to a regular ssd. If I have a quicker boot, I'll stick with it, return the M2 for a larger regular SSD.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> cloning drive to a regular ssd. If I have a quicker boot, I'll stick with it, return the M2 for a larger regular SSD.


Post back on your results! I'm very curious! Everyone else here is probably just as curious!


----------



## Majorhi

Same result, same boot time. Not able to secure boot either so that leads me to believe my GPU isn't able to boot purely via UEFI. Seems to be an issue with my card specifically. Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-x 8gb. I have created a ticket in hopes of a possible bios flash to actually enable UEFI boot.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Same result, same boot time. Not able to secure boot either so that leads me to believe my GPU isn't able to boot purely via UEFI. Seems to be an issue with my card specifically. Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-x 8gb. I have created a ticket in hopes of a possible bios flash to actually enable UEFI boot.


That sounds like the problem for sure. Many components take priority over the HDD. Goes CPU, RAM, keyboard, gpu,HDD i believe. I think flash memory has priority over HDD as well but im no computer scientist!
Remove the gpu and boot into intel graphics to confirm


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> That sounds like the problem for sure. Many components take priority over the HDD. Goes CPU, RAM, keyboard, gpu,HDD i believe. I think flash memory has priority over HDD as well but im no computer scientist!
> Remove the gpu and boot into intel graphics to confirm


What you are requesting is impossible. This is an AMD AM4 Ryzen board.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> What you are requesting is impossible. This is an AMD AM4 Ryzen board.


Haha I missed that!
How is ryzen treating you?


----------



## mott555

Well that's an interesting find if true. Do you have a different GPU you can test with? Even an old junk one?


----------



## Majorhi

Unfortunately no. That's the newest GPU I have.


----------



## sydefekt

Unfortunately your boot time is typical for most Ryzen users. My last bios is 22 sec using MSI x370.

Z170 also had reports of slow boot times when it was first released. So Ryzen may improve.


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> Unfortunately your boot time is typical for most Ryzen users. My last bios is 22 sec using MSI x370.
> 
> Z170 also had reports of slow boot times when it was first released. So Ryzen may improve.


Good to know. Still will wait to hear back from Sapphire regarding a bios flash to enable UEFI booting. To see if after that if I can secure boot.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Good to know. Still will wait to hear back from Sapphire regarding a bios flash to enable UEFI booting. To see if after that if I can secure boot.


Glad I stuck with ole Intel ?


----------



## Majorhi

So I heard back from Sapphire, they said there is no UEFI BIOS for this card. This contradicts their webpage as well as the packaging. Dual Bios, legacy and UEFI. That is rather messed up no?

Here's their web page where it clearly states, dual BIOS. Grrr

Link

Pick of reply from Sapphire.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> So I heard back from Sapphire, they said there is no UEFI BIOS for this card. This contradicts their webpage as well as the packaging. Dual Bios, legacy and UEFI. That is rather messed up no?
> 
> Here's their web page where it clearly states, dual BIOS. Grrr
> 
> Link
> 
> Pick of reply from Sapphire.


"Faster boot and resume times

When compare to the legacy BIOS, system with UEFI has a much faster boot and resume time to the OS."

That description is the icing on the cake haha!


----------



## Avant Garde

It takes over 40 seconds to boot? I really hope that this mess is just some random small problem or even a BIOS problem but God please don't let it be Ryzen problem! What a messy launch, this is hilarious...


----------



## Majorhi

Yeah download another updated beta bios today, and its still slow. since still less than 30 days I may opt for a full refund and and once issues resolved, may purchase again. But yeah, latest and greatest and slower than 3yr old tech is frustrating.


----------



## opt33

I have X99 mobo and samsung 960 1tb nvme, OCed broadwell e and 3200 ram. From cold start until windows logo (starting to load windows) is 20 seconds. Then takes 7 seconds to desktop, then 2-3 more second for hourglass to go away. If I use one of those useless windows start timers programs, it will tell me windows loads in 7 seconds. And it does, but still 27 seconds including mobo/ bios/initialize, ie from power off, until windows loaded.

From cold boot to desktop:
samsung 960 1tb nvme 27 seconds.
Samsung 850 1tb 29 seconds
Intel 750 nvme 35 seconds (longer initialization)

There should not be any real difference between any modern SSD for start times in windows, since most delay differences are bios/motherboard initialization differences, and all modern SSD's have similar 4k random speeds, which is the majority of normal computer use including windows loading.

When optane comes out (currently intel vaporware) you can condense the 7 seconds windows load times some more, but wont matter if bios/mobo dependent initialization times are the majority of load time. although if optane does have 5x faster 4k speeds, it will be noticeable in normal use.


----------



## robliveson

Hi, any luck with shortening the boot time?
I have been having the same problem and think I've tried everything. Samsung wasn't of very much help either. 14 seconds is the lowest time I've seen. It seems to take an extra few seconds at the Windows 10 logo, which pops onto the screen twice. It's just something I want to fix.

I do have 2, 2TB Barracudas in the system, but the times were like 50 seconds even before they were installed.

Ryzen 7 1700
Asrock AB350m Pro4
Boot drive: Samsung 960 EVO 250GB (about 80GB full)


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robliveson*
> 
> Hi, any luck with shortening the boot time?
> I have been having the same problem and think I've tried everything. Samsung wasn't of very much help either. 14 seconds is the lowest time I've seen. It seems to take an extra few seconds at the Windows 10 logo, which pops onto the screen twice. It's just something I want to fix.
> 
> I do have 2, 2TB Barracudas in the system, but the times were like 50 seconds even before they were installed.
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700
> Asrock AB350m Pro4
> Boot drive: Samsung 960 EVO 250GB (about 80GB full)


According to the mobo's FAQ info it takes 30-45 secs the get through BIOS alone. Unless a BIOS update shorten it doubt it will get better. My old Asus AM3 mobo takes that much so i resorted to put the pc to sleep. With ordinary hdd it takes only 10 secs.


----------



## robliveson

Thanks for replying! I finally did a clean re-install of windows 10 and it's down to 7 seconds. It may be that I didn't install in UEFI mode the first time, or I was much more cautious of what exactly I was installing as far as drivers and add-ons. I'm seeing more BIOS boot priority options for booting into windows now for the EVO, and can also use the Ultra Fast option which used to loop me back into BIOS. I managed to set it up to bypass the logon screen altogether and boot right to the desktop. The only thing left is to figure out how to get the USB ports kicking in a little more quickly. It is taking 10-20 secs for the keyboard and mouse to respond and I hear the device plug in sound.


----------



## korefuji

hello sorry to bump a necro thread.

I googled samsung nvme slow when booting and this thread was one of the top reples.

Chances are that are your boot partition is MBR and not UEFI, because you upgraded from win 7 or what have you. Or when you installed windows you did not install via uefi. That is, install the iso on to a uefi usb, then booting the usb via the uefi option when you bring up the bootmanager to load up the iso installation.

I found this out to my annoyance, but it has FIXED my own problems with the samsung 960 pro? nvme m2 ssd.

First check if your boot drive is MBR or GPT. You can do so bny:

Right clicking start button>disk management

Then LEFT click on the part where it describes your boot drive: DISK #, BASIC, Online
Then Right click this and hit properties>volumes

If it says GUID Partition Table (GPT) next to Partition style then you dont folow the next set of instruictions. If however it says MBR parititon style, then proceed as foillows:

SO what you need to do is have the latest windows update at least up to creators update for windows 10.

Then what you do is:

right click the start button>command prompt (adminstrator)

type the following:

*mbr2gpt.exe /convert /fullos*

press enter after typing that and watch as it converts your mbr partition to gpt.

You will need to reboot into the bios, and force the bios to choose uefi driveer first.

YOur pc may shutdown momentarily, but it'll boot back up. It may even do it once duing the first boot up to windows, i think its just a check since it's used to bios or something not sure.

This should fix your problems of slow boot times. My boot time went from 30 seconds to less than 10.

WARNING: Do NOT use third party tools to convert the mbr to gpt parittion. The reason is that third party tools are poor at managing the recovery and hidden partition, and thus will rearrange the order which will afect your ability to recover properly should you neeed to do so.

I hope this helps> This was entirely the reason I joined today, to post this> I hope it fixes your issues should you come accross this thread.

One final note from me: The reason why the last posted was able to boot faster, was prceisely because he or she (without knowing) reinstalled using uefi, which is fine, but they coudl have just done the above instructions and it would have done teh same, but kept their files and data intact. YMMV.

Good luck


----------



## jacky8087

Hello there

I have the same problem with the boot time is over 15 seconds.
I have got a silly question, I used media center tool to make the usb bootable drive, and I check the BIOS Mode is UEFI by MSINFO32 and I confirmed I am using GPT for my m.2, is that mean I am using the UEFI boot mode?
Or I need to reinstall window with rufus usb bootable drive?

Ryzen 1800X
Samsung M.2
Crosshair Hero VI


----------



## frostbite

I just got my nvme running native pcie x2, booting into win 10 takes 3-4 seconds

Are you certain you have the correct mode set for the drive?


----------



## jacky8087

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frostbite*
> 
> I just got my nvme running native pcie x2, booting into win 10 takes 3-4 seconds
> 
> Are you certain you have the correct mode set for the drive?


I almost tried everything enbled and disabled CSM set the boot to UEFI first, m.2 pcie is gen3,AHCI is selected, 0 delay, m.2 is the priority boot.
Is it because I did not use rufus to make the usb? I dont know is there any different from the Media Creation Tool


----------



## frostbite

I used the media creation tool, it d/l'ed the the latest copy of windows no updates needed

Also when I connected the nvme I let the bios choose settings


----------



## Maelthras

Actually I used to have this problem, it's a drive problem. The solution is to set it to defaults and physically disconnect the drive from the power and data cable. Let sit for 15 minutes, plug back in, and simply shutting off the power and clearing cmos does not seem to fix it when connected to motherboard.. I've got a 840 evo and it took literally 45 minutes to boot into windows one day and I tried everything, nothing worked until I physically disconnected it and let it sit a few minutes. Not sure of the cause but you can try this.


----------



## jacky8087

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frostbite*
> 
> I used the media creation tool, it d/l'ed the the latest copy of windows no updates needed
> 
> Also when I connected the nvme I let the bios choose settings


Many Thanks for your reply..
So you did not change any bios setting(CSM, AHCI) before and after installing windows?
I think my bios time is taking too long as I pressed the power button it takes over 16 seconds before I can see anything rob logo on the screen.


----------



## Jaaba

Man korefuji!

Thank you so much for pointing me in the right direction!

I had a fresh install with Ryzen 1700x / Asrock Killer 370 / Samsung Evo 960 nvme, installed latest driver and checked everything. My System felt not very responsive and boot time was also very long.

Neither Asrock, Samsung nor Windows didn't ask, didn't tell me, didn't point to that issue/difference MBR/GPT when having UEFI-Components. So it installs in MBR-Mode. Screw them all ;o)

Anyways, after converting my drive to GPT, I was able to disable Compatibility-Mode CMS in my UEFI(BIOS) and enable UEFI-Booting.

It's unbelievable. I switch on my PC and after 10 seconds my Windows Desktop is ready ;-)))))

My IOPS of my Samsung Drive also got better. Now I have sequential ~3100 Read / 1500 write and IOPS 240K read / 89K write. (was 140K read / 70 write).

Finally I can stop researching and feeling resonsably happy with my system.

Thank you much for registering and pointing that out (I only registered to thank you! ;o)

Best,

Jaaba


----------

